# cool mantis shot from this am



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Went to go feed her and check on some new orchid cuttings and couldnt find her. Had to crane my neck to the top of the viv. 
She's getting really pink legs again after being almost pure white for a while. Im glad shes coloring up. About to molt to adulthood any day now


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice! Pretty girl.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've considered trying Mantises before. Wow! I'm definitely missing out. Very pretty!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome picture. Looks like that kinda hurts!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

So beautiful!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

I love seeing Mantis pics, and this one is awesome!


----------



## Jeremy305 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have never seen mantis in pink, nice.


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

She's gorgeous frogparty! Is she alone?

I can't wait until my D. lobata and B. borealis get to be bigger. They're 1st/2nd instar right now and feeding on melos and hydei.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

She is alone in there....hungry girl. I have another unrelated female and 5 males...just a bit more time until breeding!!! Pretty stoked


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

frogparty said:


> She is alone in there....hungry girl. I have another unrelated female and 5 males...just a bit more time until breeding!!! Pretty stoked


Planning on selling?


----------



## fishgas4 (Jan 23, 2012)

That is spectacular! If you do plan on selling I want one.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

jacobi said:


> Planning on selling?


Yeah. When I have nymphs they'll be posted for sale/ trade here


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

how much do they usually go for?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I learned a neat trick from a friend at Toronto Zoo. Take the tiny rubber bands used for braces and put them around the female's forearms. This makes it much safer for the male to do his thing. This is especially important for rare things where males are scarce and you have more than 1 female to breed.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

JeremyHuff said:


> I learned a neat trick from a friend at Toronto Zoo. Take the tiny rubber bands used for braces and put them around the female's forearms. This makes it much safer for the male to do his thing. This is especially important for rare things where males are scarce and you have more than 1 female to breed.


Nice trick, but I have 2 males for each female plus another extra! 
They're going to be 3 for $50 unsexed


----------



## Joseph26 (Jan 26, 2010)

are you starting a wait list? If so, add me


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pm me. That's how I'm keeping m list straight


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

hwo many mantids come from one egg thingy? sorry for vague terms


----------



## Hubla75 (Jan 17, 2012)

very cool shot makes me want to get one


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It varies from species to species. And like any other invert you have to expect to lose a certain percentage to mismolts


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

so how many do you think you will be able to have from one egg sack? because i don't think i can reserve one, but i might be able to get one later on if i can convince my family to let me have a mantis


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

50 for orchids is a nice optimistic number. I've seen hatches of up to 100, but thats rare. 
No one is reserving...when they're ready people on my call list will get called, and extras will get posted. Peoe wanting sexed animals will have to wait a month longer for older nymphs.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

frogparty said:


> They're going to be 3 for $50 unsexed


Do you have to buy them in groups of three? I want one, but when I say that, I really only want _one_.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Is this Hymenopus coronatus? I am new to mantids/mantises, I have two species and have considered some of the flower/orchid mimic types. Regardless, beautiful mantis and cool shot!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes it's Hymenopus coronotus


Groups of three is how i prefer to do it, but singles would be $20 each unsexed


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

so i did some research and found a place that says to mist adult orchid mantids once a week. would it be ok to mist more? also would mini-orchids work or is it better to get those flowered ones we see at vons? and last one, how much air flow do they need?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

dont mantis's bite? just asking because if you're going to put a small rubberband on the famles forearms, will she let ya?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

no they do not bite. or pinch, or harm you.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

huh, i always thought they did. always learning something new. thanks


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Orchid mantis should be kept just like dart frogs. They do take warmer temps, but high humidity is an absolute must must must!!!!!!!! They're perfect for pairing with bulbophyllums!!!!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

so they like air flow as well?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah. It's just like darts, except warmer. Airflow is always good. And I'd say +80% humidity


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey thanks again for sending these nymphs. They are super cool and eating real well.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No problem Devin!! They'll ea like mad and will be big soon enough.


----------

